# Just came up with a "killer" idea for night huntin



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

First off, if you ever hunt coyote with a light , you know they dont usually stand around long after you hit the spotlight..
This worked so well it made us laugh, 
When we originally put out our bait sights about 2 months ago, we also bought a 20$ solar power patio light that has a stake on the bottom of it.
We put it about 100 yards from the bait.
after the bait started to get hit regularly, we moved it closer every time we went to check the bait(only if it had actually been hit)
after about a month, we had the little light about 10 yards behind the bait area from our blind, which was about 90 yards away.
We no longer needed to use lights.. every time the coyotes came in, we could see their sillouettes so clear through our scopes it was hilarious.
I never would have believed you could condition coyotes that way... anyways now all of our bait sights are lit in this fassion.
Shoot straight- 
J Collins, ME


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

...Interesting...


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Interesting, but not legal in Minnesota.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

It's not legal to use ANY artificial light in Minnesota isn't it?


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i think i read somewhere that you can use filtered spotlights in MN now...but only if you're hunting with a shotgun

kase


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Wheres Randy B?

He will describe the new light laws in MN.


----------



## top dog (Jan 18, 2007)

In Mn. aftert Jan. 1st you can use a spotlight only with a shotgun shooting 4's, 5's or 6's. Yhats it, no rifles, no dead coyote , Just 4,5,or 6.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

top dog said:


> In Mn. aftert Jan. 1st you can use a spotlight only with a shotgun shooting 4's, 5's or 6's. Yhats it, no rifles, no dead coyote , Just 4,5,or 6.


Hmmm, good thing I just bought a 12 guage! Time for me to do some night hunting!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

weasle414 said:


> Hmmm, good thing I just bought a 12 guage! Time for me to do some night hunting!


You bought a what!? After all we talked about!? Heck....I would have borrowed you my shotgun.


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

Where in the game laws does it say you have to shoot 4's, 5's, or 6's, because I can't find it? All it says is you can use a light and you have to be at least 200ft from the vehicle and be using a shotgun.

Justin


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I've never heard the 4's, 5's, or 6's rumor either.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

The law is:

200 feet or more from a vehicle
not in a public right of way.
using a predator call
fox and coyote only
shotgun only ( any size shot can use slugs if you want)
hand held light (can be any color or white)


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

That's what I thought I went back through the game laws and I couldn't find any thing about a certain shot size.

Justin


----------

